# CD Suggestion for Halloween music



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 30, 2004)

There's been a discussion on just about every Halloween board about using rock music for haunted houses and/or yard haunts. Well, we just purchased a copy about a week ago of "Queen of the Damned" soundtrack.. I love all the bands on the CD, and we have the movie (which is how we discovered we HAD to have the CD), and most of the music has 'just enough' of a 'haunting' quality that it would be perfect, IMO.

My VERY favorites on this CD are "Forsaken" (Disturbed), and "Change" (Deftones). Both have a slow, haunting quality, very nice. There are songs by Linkin Park and Marilyn Manson.. and more. Like I said, ALL awesome bands. I highly recommend this CD.











"In nightmares our screams are silent, yet all fallen angels hear us on their way down." --E. Riddle

"Autumn whispers to me. It always has." --E. Riddle

The Corridors: Where Halloween is Forever


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

another good artist PERFECT for halloween is rob zombie, both hellbilly deluxe and the sinister urge are GRWAT for halloween, many of these song's intro reproduce halloween like sounds. visit www.robzombie.com and witness his own halloween like obsession.


//^..^//
demons to some, angels to others


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

Rob Zombie is awesome, another perfect song for Halloween by him is Dragula!

- Wytchy


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Actually, Zombie is great ALL year round! He's in my CD player pretty much every day.

Pain has a face... Allow me to show it to you


----------

